# salsa recipe'



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

any one have a good fresh salsa recipe?
iv'e tried just throwing things together, but I'm missing something


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I love this recipe. I haven't made it in a while but I think I'll make a batch soon.


*Spicy Black Bean & Fresh Tomato Salsa*


8 servings
Prep time: 15 minutes


*Ingredients:*
2 cups chopped vine-ripened tomatoes
1 15 oz can black-eyed peas, drained
1 15 oz can black beans, rinsed and drained
1 15 oz can whole kernel corn, drained
½ cup small diced red onion
½ cup chopped green bell pepper
1 4 oz can diced jalapeno peppers
1 cup Italian style salad dressing
½ tsp garlic salt
1 tbsp extra virgin olive oil


*Instructions:*
Combine fresh tomatoes, black-eyed peas, black beans, corn, onion, green bell pepper, and jalapeno peppers. Season with Italian style salad dressing and garlic salt. Add olive oil and mix well. Serve with tortilla chips. Refrigerate any leftovers.


*Note:*
They call this spicy but it's really not. I'm not big on spicy salsa and I'd rate it medium at best. If you like spicy, you could punch it up a bit with some more jalapeno or maybe a few hotter peppers. It's very good though!


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

jimbo said:


> any one have a good fresh salsa recipe?
> iv'e tried just throwing things together, but I'm missing something


We pretty much make ours the same way and kinda like a good pot of chili its never the same twice! Tomatos, onions, peppers, corn, what evers ripe in the garden works for us. We also use a little Ken's Balsamic Vinaigrette or Red Wine Vinegar & Olive Oil dressing. Have you tried adding some Cilantro? Some like it, some dont, IMO it adds to/enhances the flavor of the other veggies.


----------



## MiMacDaddy (Nov 20, 2007)

I have a two part recipe that is really good. The first part is the liquid portion of the recipe. The second is the guts so to speak. I drain out all the extra liquids from part two and then add it to the liquid portion. PM if you want the recipe. I make this every year and bring it to work and 10 jars are finished by the end of the day.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

I've tried cilantro before. maybe I had too much.


----------



## hehibrits (Mar 10, 2007)

jimbo said:


> I've tried cilantro before. maybe I had too much.


I've had it too...tastes like soap to me.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Yep, Cilantro definitely has a soapy flavor. I used to hate it, but I'm growing used to it I guess. If it's called for in a recipe, I'll use it but I go light on it and it's OK. Just don't use too much unless you really like it.


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

cumin, ancho and/or chipotle peppers/powder, or garlic all give distinct flavors. If you really get into a bind go find a jar at the store that looks good at mimic what is in that.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

JBooth said:


> cumin, ancho and/or chipotle peppers/powder, or garlic all give distinct flavors. If you really get into a bind go find a jar at the store that looks good at mimic what is in that.


Salsa without enough salt is real bland. Even if it is hot, it needs salt. When Mexican food got real popular (I have eaten it my entire life, and I am 52), a lot of really good commercially prepared salsas popped up. There are some excellent local salsas. Chuck and Daves is my favorite, and I can get it year-round for about $5/qt. I quit trying to can perfect salsa, and just buy the fresh stuff. I can dress it up with some hotter peppers when I want to. 

Just picked my first few Ghost Peppers this week. The hot dry summer wasn't good to the crop, but those buggers are HOT!!! One woman I know tried a small bit, and declared they weren't hot. Then she chomped about 1/3 of a pepper. Then she delared that they ARE hot!! :yikes: They are ridiculously hot.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I don't know if they carry it in a store near you, but there's a brand of Salsa that I get at Kroger and it's AWESOME. It's called Garden Fresh Salsa and it's made in Ferndale. They've got quite a variety of fresh salsa and I've tried a few of them. I've yet to find one that's not delicious. Here's a link to their site. Maybe you can find out if it's available near you.

http://www.gardenfreshsalsa.com/start_event_js.html


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

jpollman said:


> I don't know if they carry it in a store near you, but there's a brand of Salsa that I get at Kroger and it's AWESOME. It's called Garden Fresh Salsa and it's made in Ferndale. They've got quite a variety of fresh salsa and I've tried a few of them. I've yet to find one that's not delicious. Here's a link to their site. Maybe you can find out if it's available near you.
> 
> http://www.gardenfreshsalsa.com/start_event_js.html


Yes, Garden Fresh Salsa is great. I live not too far from where it's made. Here is the product locator site.

http://extranet.gardenfreshsalsa.com/locator/


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

jpollman said:


> I love this recipe. I haven't made it in a while but I think I'll make a batch soon.
> 
> 
> *Spicy Black Bean & Fresh Tomato Salsa*
> ...


 
If you use Michigan Sweet Corn because it's in season this would make it even better IMO, get a little sweet with all that flavor.


----------

